# Freewheel removal help needed.



## guzziworksman (May 23, 2022)

I have a question. I'm disassembling the hub on this 1938-ish Phillips with a Cyclo 3-speed. I've gotten this far, easily. Now...how do I get the rest of this off the hub, without causing damage...especially concerned about wrecking the three hairlike pawl springs that are sticking out. Do I grip the opposite side of the hub (pictured) in a vise...and use a carefully-placed pipe wrench on the portion of the freewheel, avoiding the pawl springs - and twisting it off in a ccw direction?  Or...? I've searched the internet, but no exact reference has been found. Many thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 23, 2022)

At first glance it looks like you have taken it too far apart. Put it back together and the two notches at the top may fit a spanner.  You might have to pop off the dust cover there too.


----------



## guzziworksman (May 23, 2022)

When it was completely together...the only thing that a wrench could have fit, was a lock ring with opposing pin holes. Maybe I could have/should have used a chain whip when it was all togetrher?


----------



## bloo (May 23, 2022)

I doubt it. With a chain whip it probably freewheels. Those 2 notches next to the dust cap are *probably* the removal notches. Were they visible when it was together?
Put it together if so, You will probably have to make a tool. You will probably need to bolt it down with a throughbolt or axle to keep in in place. A lot of force will be needed, so doing it without swelling the threaded area could be really tough. It would be better if whatever threads on those threads was in place to provide support. I think it will take a really big push, and I would be shocked if they meant you to do it with those pawl springs hanging out. I would expect normal lefty-loosey threads, so that pedaling would tend to tighten it.


----------



## guzziworksman (May 23, 2022)

Thanks for the insight. Just to show what I'm working with - here're a few things I found concerning my hub, after my cry for help...


----------

